# Planos de Racks



## Gabf (Jun 25, 2007)

Quisiera saber si alguien me pasa alguna pagina con planos de racks? 


Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 26, 2007)

Pablo16 en otro foro publico esta pagina que tiene algunos racks.

saludos.


http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=rackplans


----------



## dvilla (Sep 26, 2007)

Me gustaria saber que cosan son los Racks, por que soy nuevo en estas cosas


----------



## Danielv (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola, dvilla, los rack son cajas que se utilizan para guardar los equips y protegerlos, mas que todo para ser trasladados y te permiten mantener lo equipos seguros y conectados todo el tiempo. aqui te dejo una imagen para que lo veas


----------

